# Favorite rifle setup lets see em!



## All-Around-Outdoorsman (Feb 7, 2012)

Just wondering what all your predator rifle setups is, wether its a bipod or shooting sticks, camo or no camo, high power scope or fast target low power scope, whatever you use let us all know


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Have a look around as there are dozens of threads about this.


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman (Feb 7, 2012)

I meant an Ar type specific rifle, ar 15 rifles for varmint setup


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

This is a 6.8 SPC I built for my designated hog rifle. I have a 5.56/.223 that I built for predator hunting. It has the same lower and a similar upper. They almost look identical.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

These are two that i built both are 5.56/223


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman (Feb 7, 2012)

_Love _the pics guys! nice hog pic bar-d , always wanted to hunt them buggers. Don, do you use both off those beautiful rifles for hunting?


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I am always working on better rigs and additions all the time.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

All-Around-Outdoorsman said:


> _Love _the pics guys! nice hog pic bar-d , always wanted to hunt them buggers. Don, do you use both off those beautiful rifles for hunting?


Yeah that's what I built them for, the top one is a 16" the bottom an 18". I have shot them for chits and giggles a time or two and keep one fully stuffed in case the aliens attack.


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman (Feb 7, 2012)

Aliens...i was thinking more on the zombie side LOL







I believe it was hogue who just came out with a handguard that is neon green and glows in the dark for zombie defense.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Glowing in the dark wouldn't work to well for bad guys though.


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman (Feb 7, 2012)

youngdon said:


> Glowing in the dark wouldn't work to well for bad guys though.


Wrong info my bad it was a pistol grip, but yea i guess your right....if you had that one on it gives a whole new meaning to stealth..


----------

